# Tread Lightly! Charity Auction on eBay



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 10, 2011)

In an effort to raise money for solutions to urgent outdoor recreation issues, more than 50 companies have donated at least 150 products to the nonprofit organization Tread Lightly! for its Fourth Annual Charity Auction on eBay, November 1-11.

The big ticket items this year are a Grizzly 550 ATV from Yamaha and a Gator XUV 625i utility vehicle from John Deere.

One hundred percent of the money raised will go to help keep off-road trails and recreation sites healthy and open to the public. The auction also includes plenty of 4×4 accessories, powersports equipment and outdoor gear. Bids will start at 40 to 60 percent off of retail prices.

Weve just developed some remarkable new campaigns, tools and programs to help protect outdoor recreation access, and we hope to implement these initiatives fully in 2012, said Tread Lightly!s executive director Lori McCullough. Money raised from this auction is key to helping us save access and curtail closures.

*A few of the auction items include:*

Yamaha Grizzly 550 Fl 4X4 ATVJohn Deere Gator XUV 625i 4×4 Utility VehicleTalon 18 SR Winch from SuperwinchHunting Apparel & Gear from BrowningSet of any 5 Light Truck Tires from BFGoodrich Tires4 Kanati Mud Hog Light Truck Tires from GreenballSuspension Combo Kit from Daystar ProductsSEC8 Scout Electric Winch from Mile MarkerJeep Floor Mats from QuadratecFlat Style TJ Flares from Bushwacker$500 Gift Certificate from BDS SuspensionToyota Rear Drive Disconnect from Trail Tough Products$500 Gift Certificate from ToyotaTRDParts.comOffroad Spare Tire Trash Bags from Trasharoo2 Certificates to a Jamboree from Jeep Jamboree USA4X4 Recovery Device System from MAXTRAX4 Nitro or Hydro Shocks from Skyjacker SuspensionsPair of 6 Prerunner HID Driving Lights from Baja Designs$150 BajaRack Adventure Equipment Gift CertificateHi-Lift XT-485 X-treme Jack from Hi Lift Jack CompanyGift Certificates from Jeepers Jamboree$100 Gift Card to 4WheelParts.com from 4 Wheel Parts$100
More...


Michigan-Sportsman.com is an Outdoor Hub partner


----------

